
Visual neurons don’t work the way scientists thought - pussy
https://scitechdaily.com/visual-neurons-dont-work-the-way-scientists-thought-much-more-complicated/
======
thelazydogsback
I love that these mice are watching the famous Touch of Evil intro shot.

"Are You Pondering What I'm Pondering, Pinky?"

